# Aeropress - metal filters, finest available?



## mccrispy (Jul 4, 2021)

I brew Aeropress in standard mode with a Fellow Prismo and using minimum pressure. I normally like a heavier mouth feel with my coffees, but the metal filter in the Prismo is just a little much, so I'm looking for something finer than the claimed 0.150mm holes of the Prismo to use after the Prismo filter disc. Everything I've seen is 0.2mm or bigger, does anyone know of something finer?

(My current solution is to use a paper filter on top of the Prismo filter, but I want to ditch using paper filters. I tried a cloth pre-filter, but it gives a much heavier mouth feel than I want - even though I use cloth with my Clever Dripper and V60)


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

You may consider this. The best I could find. If I were to use only the metal filter, I use the combo. Otherwise, I use the paper filter and one of the sets together. I always get a clean cup, although I always stop pressing as soon as I see the coffee bed.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ameuus-Ultra-high-Filtration-Filters-AeroPress/dp/B07MB6M2RP

I do not if these are finer than 0.2 / 0.15 mm.


----------



## mccrispy (Jul 4, 2021)

Great pointer Medium Strong, thanks!

I think I can use either the o1 or the o2, with the Prismo's own filter as a "pre-filter". I filed the lugs on the Prismo to make the fit slightly looser to allow for multiple filters, so these should work fine - especially as the Prismo has a built in "spacer". It'll be great to do more experimenting (my favourite part of the hobby after taste and ritual)


----------



## mccrispy (Jul 4, 2021)

UPDATE: I bought the ameuus set and I've given it a try. It worked pretty well, the coffee seemed pretty clear and the taste was good. It doesn't give exactly the same result as the Prismo with a paper pre-filter, but it's close. A bit of tweaking might do it

Next up, I want to figure out a way to use a coarse metal filter as a pre-filter to the ameuus disks. I want to retain the Prismo, so that I don't have to brew inverted, but sourcing the right gaskets to get the spacings right is proving to be tricky. All suggestions gratefully received.


----------

